# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Ontsteking achterzijde bovenbeen

## janfuga

Heb al ruim 5 maanden last van bovengenoemde titel n.a.v. langdurig
op 'n hoek van de bank zitten ( + - 4 jaar). Als ik mijn hand eronder leg, voel ik de druk van 'n bot/been op die plek drukken. Ik kan hierdoor niet meer normaal zitten zonder continue pijn te lijden  :Mad: . 
Alvorens naar de huisarts te gaan - wat ik slechts bij hoge uitzondering doe - hoop ik van iemand info/tips te ontvangen.
Alvast bedankt en beste groet  :Smile: ,
janfuga.

----------

